

The Lost Recordings of a Phantom Musician - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/09/22/talk-about-beauties/

======
JasonFruit
It's not obvious that the music sample continues past the previously-known
track to the one that's discussed in the article, but both are worth listening
to.

------
contingencies
Cudos to the publication for allowing half the article to become figurative
flourishes describing the qualities of music.

